# Monroe for girl's middle name?



## ilvmylbug

I've always been a huge fan of Marilyn Monroe and I'm at a loss for middle names. How about if I pay tribute to my favorite actress? Is it cheesy? :shrug:


----------



## BridieChild

Not at all. I have a friend who is obsessed with Paul McCartney, so she named her daughter Paula McCartney Mellor.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I don't think it's cheesy at all. Depending what you pick as your child's first name, I think Monroe makes a cool middle name :)


----------



## Siobhan14

I like it!


----------



## unapologetik

Ha, it's my stepdad and little brother's middle name, so for me - it would have to go on a boy! I love it either way though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love it, My friends middle name is Boleyn x


----------



## Diana5241

I really like it!

Some might think it's a tad masculine (I first think of the US president when I hear Monroe) but once they hear it's a girl I think they'll make the Marilyn connection. Very "cool" sounding name!


----------



## citymouse

I think it's cool--it's like those retro-androgynous names that are big right now--Marlowe, Harlow, Parker, Harper (I know that's for Harper Lee, but it's still androgynous)... It's nice that it means something to you, too.


----------



## fides

I'm not personally a fan b/c i first thought of President Monroe, but it would certainly be a neat talking point for you with your daughter, so i'd say go with it if that's what you really want, chica! :flower:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

my boyfriends middle name is myers which i think is unique and i love that you want monroe as a middle name because of its uniqness


----------



## Shilo

I think it's cute. I know Mariah Carey named her girl twin Monroe :) The boy I believe was Moroccan... which I'm not a big fan of haha. But Monroe is cute!


----------



## sarah1980

I love it!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Yeah, Mariah Carey's twins are Monroe & Morrocan...

I like it! I would pair it with a pretty, feminine 1st name tho!


----------



## ilvmylbug

Thanks everyone :)

The name I have in mind is Ariana Monroe


----------



## RubyRainbows

ilvmylbug said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> The name I have in mind is Ariana Monroe

Love it! :happydance:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Monroe is a cool middle name :thumbup:

What did you choose as her first name again? Was it Rosalind?


----------

